# Multiple accounts



## DrJamesCr0 (Sep 26, 2017)

Does anyone still have multiple accounts they work under? Rumor at my warehouse is they cracked down on it and weeded most of them out. I'm wondering if it's still viable.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Working a second account will net you an additional 16 hrs a week perhaps? Are you that desperate to get "weeded out"? Also, I've heard from a friend today that he saw some Armenian guy at his station using 2 accounts to get PN blocks.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

they’re checking IDs in SF.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

I always feel like flex is watching me ...and I got no privacy....whoa ah ohhh


----------



## canfin (May 12, 2016)

You can change your name to match ID, log on to Amazon. Com and change the name


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

DrJamesCr0 said:


> Does anyone still have multiple accounts they work under? Rumor at my warehouse is they cracked down on it and weeded most of them out. I'm wondering if it's still viable.


And the reason you're openly discussing this clearly illegal practice (as it violates Amzn rules because the WH are cracking down on this racket) is because_______?


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> And the reason you're openly discussing this clearly illegal practice (classified as identity theft and fraud by governments, internationally, and have been cracking down on this racket since identities were invented)...


fix'd


----------

